# Pool Safety amongst other things...



## Goosie (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi all,
My husband has been transferred to Cyprus so we will be arriving in about 2 months time, and hoping to settle in Larnaca.

I have been looking at various websites regarding renting a property, and notice that none of the pools have fences or nets... As we have 2 small children, this is obviously a concern for me. Do they just not exist, is it not a concern over there, or is there some other safety device that anyone can recommend (short of not getting a house with a pool!)

Aside from this - any other info for newbies would be greatly welcome. I have been surfing the boards for a while now, trying to read as much as possible... quite overwhelming, but exciting none the less! I would appreciate any info regarding neighborhoods/areas (the good, the bad and the ugly), where to find an estate agent, car dealerships, daycare (what to look out for), anything that's particularly difficult to find there or very expensive that I should stock up on, etc. 

Thank you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You can get safety fences and nets for pools but obviously no one bothers if they don't have young children although by EU law if a property has a pool the property should should be securely fenced to prevent neighbourhood children from wandering in and drowning in the pool. However the fact that is EU law does not mean that Cypriots abide by it
I would think it would be highly unlikely that a landlord would go to the expense of fencing a pool for you. That would have to be your own responsibilty.

Afraid I cant answer any of your other queries though as I am the other side of the island.


----------



## Goosie (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Veronica.

I agree - would not expect a landlord to go to that kind of expense, I was just curious if there was some other safety device (like the wristbands, wave sensors etc) that were available or common in Cyprus.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Goosie, we have been here 5 weeks and have 3 children, 1 of 3yrs old, we have purchased a Pool Alarm, brought it from the UK, Poolguard PGRM-2, provides a little bot of extra security.
As far as cars, have you thought of bringing yours over from the UK?

Steve


----------



## Goosie (Apr 1, 2011)

steveg63 said:


> Hi Goosie, we have been here 5 weeks and have 3 children, 1 of 3yrs old, we have purchased a Pool Alarm, brought it from the UK, Poolguard PGRM-2, provides a little bot of extra security.
> As far as cars, have you thought of bringing yours over from the UK?
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,
Thanks so much for the reply - I will look into that alarm and see if there is something like that here that I can bring with.

Re. the cars - we're currently living in Canada where it's left hand drive so going to rather sell our cars and buy something when we get there.


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Goosie said:


> Hi all,
> My husband has been transferred to Cyprus so we will be arriving in about 2 months time, and hoping to settle in Larnaca.
> 
> I have been looking at various websites regarding renting a property, and notice that none of the pools have fences or nets... As we have 2 small children, this is obviously a concern for me. Do they just not exist, is it not a concern over there, or is there some other safety device that anyone can recommend (short of not getting a house with a pool!)
> ...


Hi 
We had the same issue when we came to spain. I purchased a personnel pool alarm that fits on to my two year olds wrist , it locks on with a key . It's been a godsend as I know if he hits the water the separate alarm system will alert me . There are a couple on the Market ,one being a turtle and one is a frog ! Amazon is a great place to look for things like that . Good luck with your move 
Bernice


----------



## Goosie (Apr 1, 2011)

bernice34 said:


> Hi
> We had the same issue when we came to spain. I purchased a personnel pool alarm that fits on to my two year olds wrist , it locks on with a key . It's been a godsend as I know if he hits the water the separate alarm system will alert me . There are a couple on the Market ,one being a turtle and one is a frog ! Amazon is a great place to look for things like that . Good luck with your move
> Bernice


Hi Bernice,
I wanted to send you a message to ask more about the alarm systems but can't find how/where to send a message ...  (Newbie alert!)

Anyway, what I wanted to know was if I ordered one from Amazon here in Canada (where we are now) and it came with the plug we use here, could I just use an adaptor in Cyprus? 
Or can you specify a plug-type when buying off Amazon?
Or can you buy them in Cyprus?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

hi there 

I have recently got a pool fence installed in my property, they are by far the most safest that you can put around your pool. pool covers etc are ok but are no where as near as safe as the fence. they are high enough that the children cant climb over them and the are very sturdy, they have a gate with automatic closing device. But to be honest they are only a deterent to stop the kids going near the pool i believe that nothing is as safe as watching the kids ever time they are out in the garden. 
anyway it may be worth while looking at this website and contact the owner whos name is Lloyd. I am sure he would be able to sort you out with what you require and give you good information. This is the company that installed mine and done a fantastic job. try the site below 

Cyprus swimming pool safety fences, safety nets, and pool covers. Pool and Patio Ltd.

regards
Marc


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Goosie said:


> Hi Bernice,
> I wanted to send you a message to ask more about the alarm systems but can't find how/where to send a message ...  (Newbie alert!)
> 
> Anyway, what I wanted to know was if I ordered one from Amazon here in Canada (where we are now) and it came with the plug we use here, could I just use an adaptor in Cyprus?
> ...


Hi 
The one I brought came was in the uk and it came with a US plug a EU plug and a UK plug . Not sure what plug system they use in Cyprus but I expect it's EU . The company I got mine off was " mummy stay close " they specialise in personal alarms. If you google them it should come up . 
Hope this helps 
Bernice


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bernice34 said:


> Hi
> The one I brought came was in the uk and it came with a US plug a EU plug and a UK plug . Not sure what plug system they use in Cyprus but I expect it's EU . The company I got mine off was " mummy stay close " they specialise in personal alarms. If you google them it should come up .
> Hope this helps
> Bernice


Sockets in Cyprus are the same three pins sockets as UK.


----------



## Goosie (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks again for the helpful replies!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

I forgot to say we also looked into pool alarms too but wasnt convinced that they were safe enough it takes seconds for a child to drown and there not the safest security device to have on a pool!!!

Im also not convinced on the wrist alarm either ( as a child can't wear it 24/7) as I know of a little girl of 3 who drowned, her parents put her too bed one night the Mum and Dad fell asleep on the sofa but the little girl woke and went outside looking for her parents and fell into the pool, she drowned. I cannot imagine the pain and hurt of losing a child this way as it could have been prevented and there's not a day that goes past they regret that they should have had a fence installed.

The pool fence are certainly not the cheapest but you can not put a price on your childs head? I want to be tucked up in bed at night knowing I have prrotected my children as much as I can. the good thing is if you do move again you can have it re installed at your new property.

The Company I recommened are the best on the Island, they install fences all over Cyprus, my fence has been up nearly a year and it still looks as good as the day it was installed. 

Ive got too small boys who has freinds playing all day long in the garden and I never have to worry about any child falling into the pool as its secured, when I visit freinds who havent got the Fence I cant sit and relax as I fear the children are going to fall into the pool. 

Hope this helps


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

lyndamarcx said:


> I forgot to say we also looked into pool alarms too but wasnt convinced that they were safe enough it takes seconds for a child to drown and there not the safest security device to have on a pool!!!
> 
> Im also not convinced on the wrist alarm either ( as a child can't wear it 24/7) as I know of a little girl of 3 who drowned, her parents put her too bed one night the Mum and Dad fell asleep on the sofa but the little girl woke and went outside looking for her parents and fell into the pool, she drowned. I cannot imagine the pain and hurt of losing a child this way as it could have been prevented and there's not a day that goes past they regret that they should have had a fence installed.
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree but sometimes if you are in rented property, such as ours you can not just go ahead and erect a security fence. You can only try your best in any situation and that is what we have done . By the way we lock all our doors and our child is in a cot so can't get out anyway.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

bernice34 said:


> Absolutely agree but sometimes if you are in rented property, such as ours you can not just go ahead and erect a security fence. You can only try your best in any situation and that is what we have done . By the way we lock all our doors and our child is in a cot so can't get out anyway.


Bernice, 

I didnt mean to cause offence everybody are in different situations and you have done what you could to protect your child and thats great as some people dont even bother! Goosie is in a very good postion right now if there looking to rent and have decided to have a Pool Fence fitted then make it adament to the potential Landlord that they want one errected and if the Landlords decline then find another suitable accomodation!


----------

